# Fursuiting Population



## The Lone Wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if you guys think the fursuiting population is going down. Would fursuiters still be around in like 10 years? lol just a random question. tell me your opinioins.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 10, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I was just wondering if you guys think the fursuiting population is going down. Would fursuiters still be around in like 10 years? lol just a random question. tell me your opinioins.


 
Yes...

They're all dying off from heat stroke.

But that's what they get for fucking while suited up.


----------



## SerafinatheVixen (Feb 10, 2010)

fursuits will probably be more high tech in 10 years, but I bet the will be around! Personally? im waiting for holograms and virtual reality


----------



## Sulggo (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah it looks that way probably cause its hard to wear


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 11, 2010)

Sulggo said:


> Yeah it looks that way probably cause its hard to wear



Plus many of those fursuits are expensive. A tail and ears is enough for me.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 11, 2010)

i have fullfilled 135 orders since june 2008
90% of those are a head, a halfsuit or a fullsuit.
and there were more suits at furcon this year than last year.

so it's going up, it's just the number of furries who don't own/want a suit is going up too.


----------



## Leon (Feb 11, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Plus many of those fursuits are expensive.


 
But you have to understand the artist puts ALOT of time on each piece and the materials from what I have seen are quite pricy depending on what you get. Ask someone like Beastcub, she definitly know much more than me.


----------



## Geek (Feb 11, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i have fullfilled 135 orders since june 2008
> 90% of those are a head, a halfsuit or a fullsuit.
> and there were more suits at furcon this year than last year.
> 
> so it's going up, it's just the number of furries who don't own/want a suit is going up too.



How much you charge for them ? 1K ? Does that mean you've made 135K this year ? :shock:


----------



## xcliber (Feb 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> How much you charge for them ? 1K ? Does that mean you've made 135K this year ? :shock:



Minus the cost of the materials and the fact that not all of them were fullsuits.


----------



## Shukie (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll get a suit when i have the money. Even though my boyfriend thinks suits are stupid. i'm going to suit, Hug him, and act cute as fuck


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 11, 2010)

The suiting population is just going up, up, up. Not sure about the number of fursuit makers, but there's no shortage of suiters.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> How much you charge for them ? 1K ? Does that mean you've made 135K this year ? :shock:



that is 135 since 2008, as in 2 years of work
and about half were fullsuits
so before you factor in the cost of supplies it is more like 30K a year
but then i have to pay the mortgate which is $1200 a month
and i have bills
my health coverage is $220 a month
and have to buy food (*cough, effing $400 last time >_<)
and clothing
and pay for pet care

so in the end there is not much money left over to "play with" 
but i am making a living off this which is a freaken dream come true <3


----------



## xcliber (Feb 11, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> so in the end there is not much money left over to "play with"
> but i am making a living off this which is a freaken dream come true <3



:grin: Not many people out there that can do that. I'm gonna commission you someday when money's not so tight.


----------



## Geek (Feb 11, 2010)

> ...but then i have to pay the mortgate which is $1200 a month


live in parents' basement.



> ...and i have bills


You need to pay all your bills first and avoid buying useless stuffs.



> my health coverage is $220 a month


You can get sick for staying at home? Are you in contact with the public or something? Is making fursuits considered a "dangerous job".

If you work at home, you should eat less and avoid fat food such as coke and sweetsâ€¦ always remember to take a shower and brush your teeths.

Stop smoking, drinking alcohol, caffeine and doing drugs.



> ...and have to buy food (*cough, effing $400 last time >_<)


You need a good diet.

SAVE THIS GROCERY LIST 
It may be the only one you need.

- Eggs
- Almonds
- Sweet Potatoes
- Lo-fat Yogurt
- Whole grain cereal
- Oranges
- Salmon
- Whole grain bread
- Salad greens
- Chicken
- Whole grain pasta
- Frozen mixed berries
- Dark Chocolate
- Frozen stir-fry vegetables
- Canned Black Beans

all this should cost you less then $25/week

Since you stay at home, you don't need much food consumption because you don't exercise much.



> and clothing



If you work at home, you don't need extra clothingâ€¦ I mean, if i was you ill just wear my pyjama all day at home or a turtle neck pullover and a pair of jeans and sneakers to go outsideâ€¦ that's all. Unless you go to party 'n stuff a lot.



> and pay for pet care



Sell your pets and i hope you don't have kids.



> so in the end there is not much money left over to "play with"
> but i am making a living off this which is a freaken dream come true <3



You should be proud of not having a boss but you need to control yourself and i think your not disciplined enough for all this online businesses.

You also need to make money online via affiliate programs. Your website doesn't have ads in them... your missing the opportunity to make more with that website you have.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 11, 2010)

Geek said:


> live in parents' basement.
> 
> You need to pay all your bills first and avoid buying useless stuffs.
> 
> ...




i live with my mom and my sister and right now we all live off my income and what is left from refinancing the house years ago when the market was good (the refinance money and child support from my dad is how we survived until now). 

and i need healthcare because of my meds, and since i had a pre-existing condition (that being ADD...i mean WTF!) when i aged out of my dads health care my coverage is more than it should be.

and i am clean as a whistle when is comes to abusive substances, the most addictive thing i have ever touched is chocolate and pepsi XD

i love my pets too much to ever part with them, luckily since i foster for a government reconized cat rescue i can write off all cat expenses on my taxes X3 

i don't buy much in the way of clothes, half my crap is hand-me downs from my sister in-law... i just said clothes to keep it simple, i meant more like "clothes and all the random shit we buy like the curtains my mom just got"

and part of my profits from the last 2 years went to FINIALLY replacing the failing 25 year old heat and air units on the roofs of the 2 parts of our house, and car repairs.

i am very happy with my business, it certainly is doing MUCH better than i could have ever hoped for <3
i had my doubts and i figured i would end up working at walmart. 
but lo and behold i make enough so that we can stay above the poverty line ...but we won't be going on cruise vactions any time soon either!

but i only make as much as i do because i dedicate so much time to fursuit making (6-14 hours a day! every day i work at least an hour, i even brought hands and tails to hand-sew with me to the family x-mas gathering) my sister has made herself a few fursuits, and they are decent looking, but she procrastinates like mad and each one took her like 6 months! you have to have passion and be dedicated to make a living off of fursuit making.


----------



## Geek (Feb 12, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> ...i figured i would end up working at walmart.



Please don't. PLEASE ! 

I rather sell painted stones on the streets then dying working at Walmart.



Beastcub said:


> the most addictive thing i have ever touched is chocolate and pepsi XD



It should be avoided. They make you fat and cause diabetes.



Beastcub said:


> car repairs.



I personally wouldn't need a car if my job is at home.
I would take the bus or train if i need to go somewhere.
I would save money from paying car insurance and stuffs...
If i don't use it often i wouldn't keep it.



Beastcub said:


> ...i make enough so that we can stay above the poverty line... but we won't be going on cruise vactions any time soon either!



To me poverty is to be homeless and have nothing to eat. Other then that, i call it "Luxury". I think having a car, television, snacks, cellphones... ect are all luxury to me. I would sell such things and stick with what i need.

By forcing myself to cut down on the amount of stuff I own, I cut out the stuff that Iâ€™m ambivalent about. By embracing minimalism, I cut out everything but what I really love.

I remember reading Little House in the Big Woods as a child, and I remember reading about Laura and her doll, Charlotte. Laura LOVED Charlotte. I think she loved her so much because Charlotte was her only doll. Charlotte was precious. Charlotte was special. How many things do I own that I consider to be truly special? My photographs are special. Everything else? Not so much.

Though I doubt I have it in me to become truly minimalist, I am setting a goal for getting rid of stuff. Cutting my things to what I really use and love lends itself to my quest to live a more frugal life. So by the end of the year, I will go through every room in my house and get rid of what I donâ€™t use or love. And to be really frugal, Iâ€™ll sell what I can and put it toward my debt.

If I bring less stuff home, I donâ€™t have as much opportunity to waste. I really try hard not to waste anyway, but sometimes thatâ€™s hard in a cluttered home. If the refrigerator or freezer gets cluttered, I forget what I have, and sometimes the yogurt hiding behind the milk goes bad.

The same goes for clothes. If I own the minimal amount of clothing I need to get by, Iâ€™m not likely to forget about an outfit hanging at the back of the closet. I canâ€™t count how many times that happened when my daughter was a baby. She had so many baby clothes, that Iâ€™d forget exactly what she had. Then Iâ€™d pull out an outfit, only to find that she had outgrown it already.

Minimalism appeals to me, because it makes me focus on what I truly love and need.



Beastcub said:


> i live with my mom and my sister and right now we all live off my income and what is left from refinancing the house years ago when the market was good (the refinance money and child support from my dad is how we survived until now).



I hope your family cooperate too.



Beastcub said:


> i love my pets too much to ever part with them, luckily since i foster for a government reconized cat rescue i can write off all cat expenses on my taxes X3



Personally having pets is like having mouths to feed.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Geek said:


> Please don't. PLEASE !
> 
> I rather sell painted stones on the streets then dying working at Walmart.


 
It can't be that bad, I mean I would work there.


----------

